#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Οικόπεδο εντός ορίων οικισμού άρτιο άλλα μη οικοδομήσιμο

## markos77

Συνάδελφοι έχω την εξής περίπτωση:
Οικόπεδο 2.200τ.μ. εντός ορίων οικισμού μικρότερου των 2000 κατοίκων, το οποίο περιγράφεται σε συμβόλαιο γονικής παροχής του 1982.
Το συγκεκριμένο οικόπεδο δεν συνορεύει πουθενά με δρόμο ή κοινόχρηστο χώρο.
Στην νότια πλευρά του συνορεύει με ιδιοκτησία του ίδιου ιδιοκτήτη (οικόπεδο 1100τ.μ.) η οποία περιγράφεται σε άλλο συμβόλαιο (αγοράς) το 1981 το οποίο σε πλευρά μήκους 25μ συνορεύει με δημόσιο δρόμο.
Στην βόρεια πλευρά του οικοπέδου των 2.200τ.μ. και σε πλευρά μήκους 45μ το 1999 μετά από κατάτμηση της όμορης ιδιοκτησίας (περίπου 6.000τ.μ.) και τις σχετικές παραχωρήσεις με σκοπό την δημιουργία δρόμου.
Σήμερα το υπόψη οικόπεδο βόρεια συνορεύει με δρόμο πλάτους 4μ.
Το ερώτημα μου είναι το εξής: *το οικόπεδο είναι άρτιο αλλά μπορεί να είναι και οικοδομήσιμο? λόγω του ότι ο δρόμος που δημιουργήθηκε το 1999 και εξυπηρετεί τα όμορα ακίνητα,* *αν μπορεί να εξυπηρετήση και το παρόν ακίνητο.*

----------


## iliascivp

Έχω πάνω κάτω την ίδια απορία. Οικόπεδο άρτιο εντός οικσμού, αλλά επειδή δεν βλέπει σε δρόμο δεν μπορεί να οικοδομηθεί. Ρωτάω τώρα το εξής:
Μπορεί να γίνει συνένωση με το διπλανό οικόπεδο, εντός οικισμού, το οποίο είναι επίσης άρτιο και βλέπει στον δρόμο, κεντρική αρτηρία και να χτίσουν με τα βελτιωμένα τετραγωνικά πλέον στο συνενωμένο οικόπεδο; Υπόψιν, ότι και στα 2 οικόπεδα υπάρχει από ένα 2όροφο 120 τ.μ από όταν ήταν εκτός σχεδίου η περιοχή, δλδ το 77! Επίσης υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο πολεοδομικής μελέτης που να προβλέπει τη δημιουργία κάποιου δρόμου που να συνδέει το υπάρχον με την κεντρική αρτηρία; Παίζει ρόλο για τη δημιουργία του δρόμου η ύπαρξη κτισμάτων και στα δύο οικόπεδα; Σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε γιατί είμαι νέος στο επάγγελμα και όλα αυτά μου είναι εντελώς άγνωστα. Θα ζητήσω και από κάποιον πιο έμπειρο την συμβουλή του αλλά θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε μια απάντηση αν γίνεται και να με παραπέμψετε στην αντίστοιχη νομοθεσία.

----------

